

Ask HN: Bait and Switch - shareme

I have to ask this:<p>I am keeping the names and certain details obtuse to protect the guilty..<p>Is it normal for a Startup to post job ads and than when they get ready to send 'a job contract' to a potential employee do a switch and write the contract as a temp gig with the worker taking 80% of the risks upfront in terms of getting paid, etc.?<p>No, I did not sign it..not that stupid
======
MrDunham
I think it's normal for founders to be clueless when it comes to hiring.

I can't answer your question directly, but I had something similar happen
recently. For me they over promised and under delivered (no money).

------
gs8
No. But there is always someone trying to pull a fast one on someone else.

